
Richard Feynman Videos (I just collected as many as I could find) - pkrumins
http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/
======
pchristensen
Permalink: [http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2008/12/richard-
feynma...](http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2008/12/richard-feynman-
physics-video-lectures.html)

~~~
pkrumins
Ooops... I thought I had linked to that post. Thanks for pasting it here!

------
Maro
Gell-Mann didn't like Feynman, he has stated this on many occasions, because
he says Feynman was too preoccupied with his image. It has always bugged me,
out of curiosity, whether I would have liked him. I became a physicist because
of Feynman's books (Surely You're Joking, The Feynman Lectures).

~~~
Rod
Some humorous episodes that illustrate the rivalry between Feynman and Gell-
man (and other famous physicists):

[http://www.fotuva.org/online/frameload.htm?/online/seckel.ht...](http://www.fotuva.org/online/frameload.htm?/online/seckel.htm)

------
AndrewWarner
Great resource. Why didn't you embed the videos instead of linking to them?
Embedding makes it easier for people to see them all in one place?

~~~
pkrumins
That is just not my style on that blog. I started posting links and keep doing
it that way.

------
edawerd
Feynman is awesome! If anyone hasn't read Surely You're Joking, they totally
should

------
iuguy
I appreciate the hosting might be difficult but could we get links to Xvids or
MP4 videos, even if it's a perma-seeded torrent?

I'd love to have these on my phone for the train in.

~~~
pchristensen
Google Videos have a "Download video - iPod/PSP" link in the top right
underneath Share/Report Problem.

This program works well for YouTube - enter URL(s) and it will download and
convert them to MP4 for you. [http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-
YouTube-to-iPh...](http://www.dvdvideosoft.com/products/dvd/Free-YouTube-to-
iPhone-Converter.htm)

------
richcollins
Awesome! I always watch Feynman videos when I need inspiration :-)

